# False Pregnancy?? How far will a mare go?? :)



## Arabian4ever (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a few questions regarding false or hormonal pregnancy in a mare.

I have a mare that everyone (but me) says she is having a false pregnancy. She was last exposed to a stallion Sept/Oct 2008. I do not have an exact date the previous person that was holding her and trying to find her a home said she was never bred and says if she was bred and has a foal that I will owe a stud fee... (sounds like crud to me legally but that is not what I am concerned with that issue at this time...)

Here are my questions:
*How far will a mare go regarding symptoms if she is having a false pregnancy? *Big stomach but not huge....
*How long will a mare "fake" a pregnancy?*
*Will a mare make milk during a fake pregnancy?*
*Is there anything I should be concerned with if she is having a fake pregnancy?*

I was looking at her from the hind quarters last night and her right side was flat, and the left side was completely pushed out... a good portion and she looked very lop-sided...and it moved and then it went to the other side and then went completely away... (I say its a baby in there moving but no one agrees - my daughter and her boyfriend saw it but my daughter says she isn't pregnant - but she is 17 so by no means an expert) Her rump muscles are very soft, her vulva looks longer to me but only when her tail swishes and you can see it.... if you move her tail she squeezes it up and it looks normal. She will not let you touch her udders, although I have seen white crystal like substance on them off and on for the last 3 -4 weeks. Milk changes from gray clearish to yellowish to whitish then back to yellowish...She is very grumpy and is usually a sweet docile pocket mare. I have only had her about 5 months now, and her mood change did not start until about 30 days ago. 

please help....


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

The only way to be sure would be to have her vetted. Beyond that, everything else is just speculation.


----------

